# Stalybridge....



## Truly Topcat (Aug 12, 2005)

Afternoon,

Has anyone been there? It looks as though I may be there tomorrow evening but I am somewhat scared by some of the reports I am receving. 

Is this the type place any self respecting group of Southern boys should be hanging out??


----------



## Chorlton (Aug 12, 2005)

Truly Topcat said:
			
		

> Afternoon,
> 
> Has anyone been there? It looks as though I may be there tomorrow evening but I am somewhat scared by some of the reports I am receving.
> 
> Is this the type place any self respecting group of Southern boys should be hanging out??




shouldn't this be in the northen forum?

what is there to say about stalyvegas....  you've seen deliverance right?


----------



## jms (Aug 12, 2005)

James says it is shit.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> what is there to say about stalyvegas....  you've seen deliverance right?



All my mates call it Stalyvegas, I never realised it was a common term.

My mate has a tattooists there, that's all I know.


----------



## Truly Topcat (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry - didn't know there was a Northern forum, will look harder next time. Promise...

Staylvegas is exactly what one of my friends just called it! I'm not sure if its called that because its a great night out, or because it is such a Godforsaken shit hole.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 12, 2005)

Truly Topcat said:
			
		

> Sorry - didn't know there was a Northern forum, will look harder next time. Promise...
> 
> Staylvegas is exactly what one of my friends just called it! I'm not sure if its called that because its a great night out, or because it is such a Godforsaken shit hole.


 ....LATTER!   

seriously, don't annoy anyone, can be veh rough at times matey

DON'T fo to Ashton Under Lyne for a drink - it's shite [used to live there]

on the up side, Tameside General is but 5 minutes away should you need it


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 12, 2005)

I used to go through it every day on the bus. Its architecture is such that they used it for a lot of locations in the 1980s WW2 film "Yanks". I hate to say this, but I feel the attitude of the locals may be as "retro" as the buildings. Mind you, it may have changed in the 18 years since I was up there.


----------



## moose (Aug 12, 2005)

I went six months ago and saw someone in a Frankie Says Relax t-shirt. Stalyvegas has become party central after the council encouraged the creation of a number of new places to make a 'circuit' of rowdy bars. Don't wear anything you can't afford to lose, and remember, if someone calls you 'cock', it's not an insult.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2005)

it has the pub with the longest name in the world , cant remember what its call but it has 13 words in it


----------



## marco mark (Aug 12, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> ....LATTER!
> 
> seriously, don't annoy anyone, can be veh rough at times matey
> 
> ...




Hey the market is alright   nothing more can be said thou ..


----------



## treefrog (Aug 12, 2005)

been there once, hated it so much that I'll never EVER go back. That might have been to do with the company I was with at the time more than anything though


----------



## Belushi (Aug 12, 2005)

So where the hell is stalybridge? Ive never heard of it.


----------



## Genette (Aug 12, 2005)

don't Celtic play there?

Genette
x


----------



## moose (Aug 12, 2005)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> it has the pub with the longest name in the world , cant remember what its call but it has 13 words in it



It has the word Thirteen in it, which is slightly different 

The Old Thirteenth Cheshire Astley Volunteer Rifleman Corps Inn


----------



## behemoth (Aug 12, 2005)

I saw Stalybridge Celtic when they were a good Conference side. Seemed a nice enough place, away from the hassle of Manchester, very close to the Pennines, and with good rail links. Perhaps lacked a few amenities.


----------



## tim (Aug 12, 2005)

There's a train out one a week.


----------



## oneflewover (Aug 12, 2005)

I've only been as far as the pub on the station and that was nice.


Up The Tigers


----------



## sevenstars (Aug 12, 2005)

I saw our locals Marine play Stalybridge Celtic there 2 seasons ago, they have the best non-league ground I've seen in the north west and do a nice steak sandwich too if your heading there






			
				Truly Topcat said:
			
		

> Afternoon,
> 
> Has anyone been there? It looks as though I may be there tomorrow evening but I am somewhat scared by some of the reports I am receving.
> 
> Is this the type place any self respecting group of Southern boys should be hanging out??


----------



## Emsy Babe (Aug 12, 2005)

Hhhmmmm, never heard of Staly-bridge..I know pateley bridge. (sounds similar)   
Is it somewhere near pateley?


----------



## poet (Aug 14, 2005)

Shithole. Best thing about it is the road out.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> It has the word Thirteen in it, which is slightly different
> 
> The Old Thirteenth Cheshire Astley Volunteer Rifleman Corps Inn




  well , i was close................


----------



## Cambazola (Aug 16, 2005)

oneflewover said:
			
		

> I've only been as far as the pub on the station and that was nice.



Great platform pub, loads of real ales. Never got as far as seeing the rest of Stalybridge, but I know someone who lives there and he's a twat.


----------

